# Resonator or muffler delete?



## FJUTT21 (Mar 17, 2018)

I have been browsing the forum and see there are 2 relatively cheap mods, muffler delete and resonator delete.

Which would be recommended for a stock MK2 2.0 TFSI for a louder tone from the exhaust.

Thanks


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

remove from cat back - open up the back box remove the sound deadening and weld up the pipes to each side, do the same for the centre again you need to weld the pipe up that's open to go straight through the sound deadening stuff, then will breathe much better and sound completely different and keeps stock look, that's what ive done.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

You will loose low down torque on the tt i noticed it straight away when i done mine . Boomy on the motorway. I have this on a z4 i have and 65 70- 90 is boomy otherwise i love it.the tt makes alot more of pops and gurgle being a turbo


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

definitely stage 1 aswell


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Go Hardcore:


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Not my post but can anyone clarify what resonator delete I would need for a 2009 2.0lt single exit system, most of the ones ive seen are for the dual exits.


----------



## essnine (Apr 4, 2019)

bertiebowser11 said:


> remove from cat back - open up the back box remove the sound deadening and weld up the pipes to each side, do the same for the centre again you need to weld the pipe up that's open to go straight through the sound deadening stuff, then will breathe much better and sound completely different and keeps stock look, that's what ive done.


You got any audio/ videos? Would love to hear how it sounds and then go for it myself!


----------

